# Good fake plants?



## dollunit (Apr 15, 2010)

I've tried the whole real plants thing, and I'm sure some of the problem is that the live plants at my LFS are crappy to begin with, but they brown up and die. So I figured I would go the fake plants rout. So I've been lookin around and alot of the fake plants look good...for fake plants. When they are in the tank its easy to tell they aren't real. So, who knows where to find some good looking fake plants? Looking for some suggestions. If not, I might just try going to a better fish store a few hours away cuz their plants always look better and give that a try.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

What looks good to one may fall totally flat for others. For me, I wanted more plants than I wanted to pay the fish shop to get. My solution was going to Michael's, etc. and sorting through their fake plants to find what looked right for me. I brought home a few dollars worth and remade them into tons of plants that pass for me. May not pass for those who know the names and what underwater plants are to look like but nobody tells me!


----------



## yip812 (Nov 6, 2005)

I get fake houseplants too. I just got some from the dollar tree for my 20 gallon.


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

+1 on fake houseplants


----------



## dollunit (Apr 15, 2010)

I guess I'll have to check out a craft store then.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Check out "That pet place" online. They have a pretty big selection from the catalogs I've seen.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

I've been happier than I thought I would be with the fakes from Michael's Craft Store. :thumb:


----------



## Junebug709 (Apr 8, 2011)

I was always afraid to buy fake non-pet store plants. I assumed they were sprayed with something harmful to fish. Nobody has had any problems with Michaels?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Do a bleach/water soak on them first and any organics will react with the bleach and be safe. I have always wondered how careful the people who make and handle plastic plants are about them being toxic. At one point I assumed that there was testing done before things were sold but that was way before we got into toxic medicine and sheetrock. I know for fact that many people who spray warehouses are not careful of where they put their spray if it is not around food.


----------



## Junebug709 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, thats always been a concern for me too. Even 'safe' plants will leach over time... same with plastic water bottles.

I love natural plants but they just do not work for me. They die in a few weeks and clog up my filters by the time I take them out.

Can you give me more detail as to what ratio of bleach to water to use or any other pointers? I want to try it out. I bet I can come up with a nicer set-up with a wider variety of fake plants.

Oh, on that note, what would you glue to the bottom of the plants to weigh them down?

Thanks so much.


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

AlphaWild said:


> I've been happier than I thought I would be with the fakes from Michael's Craft Store. :thumb:


 :thumb: +1


----------



## toubabokoomi (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3506162&lmdn=Fish+Decor


----------



## aldrickjose (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello..
There are so many benefits one can have by purchasing the fake plants. Large variety of plants are available these days and you can choose best among them. I have been using it from last many years inside my tank and it looks so nice.


----------



## cbechdel (Jun 9, 2012)

A lot of fake plants from Michaels and craft places, have internal metal wiring to give them strength and support and allow bending etc. for placement,

Wouldn't one need to be concerned about that metal eventually leaching out into the tank?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

not sure if its ok to put the link up or not but this place has over 300 artificial plants to chose from...I've never ordered from them so can't say much along those lines but they have a nice selection and pretty reasonable...oh and if the link is not allowed please let me know admins and you can do a search for OnlinePetDepot

http://www.onlinepetdepot.com/aquarium-decorations-plants-plants-c-52_75_78.html?page=1&sort=2a


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I like the "Plantastics" artificial plants, especially the jungle vals.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i personally just stick with easy to grow plants. with the right fertilizers you can pretty much do okay. the biggest factor *** seen is the addition of pottasium for the plants. a lot of the stuff i read up on didnt seem viable (cost being the main factor) but i managed to find some pottasium chloride at one of those vitamin supplements store for like 6$. you dont need much but whenever your plants start to go belly up (or yellowing, melting, etc) just add a pinch or two along with some of your standard ferts (flourish by seachem is what i use) seems to really get the plants going again. even without c02 and special lighting. just my thoughts here GL with your search but i hope u end up going back to live plants they are so much more rewarding in the long run. around here planted tanks are making a HUGE comeback and a lot of local hobbyists sell their trimmings for next to nothing. thats the route id take if possible, also consider joining a local club.


----------

